# Can you take too much Immodium?



## knitter (Oct 19, 2007)

I am struggling BIG time lately with my IBS-D! And as we all know - around the holiday's - its not a great time. The only way I can make it through a day sometimes is to take Immodium - but then usually in 2 days, I'll have a normal BM & then I'm back to the IBS-D (which is what is happening right now!)







So - how much can you take of Immodium? I notice some of you take it daily - is that OK? Has your doctors said thats alright? Does it not bother you to take so much of it? Do you become immune to it? I've just got to do something because my schedule is just too much to slow down - & its just horrible right now - you all know how it goes - when does IBS ever really FIT into life? UGGG!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There has been a clinical study with Imodium in IBS-D patients.They took it daily for weeks on end and didn't have any problems.Divided doses (so one pill morning one pill night rather than two pills in the am) seemed to work the best.It won't do any sort of long term treatment, so if you would have diarrhea every day anyway taking it today won't do anything about diarrhea later on.A few people seem to find it less effective over time but some people's diarrhea gets worse no matter what they do or do not take.It is better to take too little than too much. You want a dose that doesn't constipated you and if you don't have a BM one day lay off it until you are going again.You might also check out the Calcium threads by LNAPE as that is one other treatment that can work when someone has diarrhea most days for some people.K.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I take 2 or 3 immodiums everyday when I get up. I have to allow a few hours before I start work. I do worry about taking them everyday and wish I didn't have to but I wouldn't be able to have a job or go out anywhere. So I am managing on them. It is never a problem getting backed up for me as I' always bad in the mornings and on the toilet for a while. I have been to the doctors a lot and seeing a specialist as well at the moment. They know I take them and said that it's fine. I didn't start off taking them everyday and only had them occassionally.They seem to help me if I take them everyday and I also know that I'll be okay so can try to get on with the day and stop worrying (quite so much)The only thing I will say is that I get a really dry mouth when I have taken them which isn't very nice.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

FWIW, this topic has come up before and I remember someone saying that he took 10 a day with no ill effects


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

knitter -- I'm in your shoes exactly right now. My IBS-D has been flaring up and I've been taking Imodioum to help. I've done tons of research on Imodium and even spoke w/ my local pharmacist about it. My understanding is that yes, it can be taken daily as a way to manage IBS-D symptoms. Studies have showed it to be safe. Also, I read that studies showed that even when taken long-term, there is no evidence that a person will build up a tolerance to it. I know there are people on this board who say that they did build up a tolerance to it, but the question is....did they really build up a tolerance? Or has their IBS-D just gotten progressively worse, which requires more and more Imodium to be effective? Either way, it should be safe to take long-term. I would ask your doctor about this to see what s/he thinks. As for me, I find that dosing depends on how bad my IBS is acting up. If it's mild, I'll take one pill and see what happens. If I start to feel better after an hour or so, then I leave it at that. If not, then I'll take one more. If my IBS-D is bad, then I'll just take 2 at the same time. My problem is that taking 2 at once often causes me to get backed up. Not constipated, just backed up....I'll go a little bit, then will have to go a couple hours later, but will only be able to go a little bit each time. This continues for about a day or 2, then it's back to the D or, if I'm lucky, some degree of normalcy for a little bit. Personally, I think that a smart approach would be to take it when you know you'll be away from home and don't take it when you know you will be home. That's what I'm trying to do right now. This way, I'm not taking it daily.Best of luck!


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi h8ibs - I'm one of those who feels I've built up a tolerance to Imodium since I've taken it since it came out on the market about 20 years ago. It takes many more tablets to stop the D and if I'm traveling, I start taking it 24-48 hrs before leaving home. I have to give myself that much lead time for it work.However, what you said about the IBS getting worse is also true. Got much worse 15 years ago after I had my gallbladder out. I'm now on cholestyramine (Colestipol) which is helping lots. Thanks for the insight about D just worsening - I think you're onto something. Wearyone


----------



## Ylady (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm instrested in all the comments. My diarrhea is getting worse. To the point where I have no advance notice. I'll be standing doing something and the liquid stool just runs like water. I wear pads and still I end up having to change all my lower clothing several times a day. sometimes Imodium helps sometimes not. I gave up on Metamucil as it didn't seem to be helping and went to acacia powder. I thought that was helping but I guess it was just wishful thinking. Plan to go back to Metamucil tomorrow. I've had several colonoscopies ... all okay. I eat no dairy, alcohol, caffine, pop, red meat so except for stress can't think of what I'm doing wrong. I also have heart disease & GERDS so wonder if some of the meds are causing it. Doc put me on Lorazepan to see if easing my stress would help the IBS and GERDS. Not so far. Anybody have a suggestion? Ylady


----------

